# Bowfishing video clip Rollnbone TV



## Hard Core (Aug 25, 2011)

http://


----------



## castandblast (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks good chuck, you always put out great stuff.  I would give my left nut for your boat. What engine are you running in that air ranger?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 25, 2011)

lookin good!!!


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 26, 2011)

castandblast said:


> Looks good chuck, you always put out great stuff.  I would give my left nut for your boat. What engine are you running in that air ranger?


 

 Thanks. I have the 496 Levitator on this one. 
This motor has been solid. I can't complain, especially running 87 octane.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 26, 2011)

87?? I thought you had to run high octane. I couldn't even afford the gas in that boat, even if the boat was free. 

come on winning lottery ticket!!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 30, 2011)

monster cat at the end of the video how much on the lbs chuck


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks it was 60 ish...... it was a great fish. It put on a great show before and after the shot. Look for it next season on the Sportsman channel.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the part where it said  ladieeeeeeeeeeeeees and gentlemennnnnnnn introducing  World champion (thats the part I'm jealous about) Chuck Belmore. You are the man...... b.a. video.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm feeling that "man love"...lol. Next yr. there better be some Ga. numbers champs if it is at Guntersville.


----------

